# Hallo zusammen



## Bommer6 (16 Dez. 2018)

Hallo zusammen bin neu hier war jahrelang bei cpc geht leider nicht mehr.
Bin jetzt bei euch gelandet.


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2018)

Dann grüß dich, wird dir bestimmt gefallen.


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

